# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Project  (φώτα emergency)

## Sigal

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.

Θέλω να ξεκινήσω ένα νέο project, (φώτα emergency), 
δηλαδή ένα πακέτο που θα αποτελείτε από βαλίτσα με μπαταρίες, τρίποδο, και κάποια κατασκευή με φώτα led 360 μοιρών.
Αρχικά ψάχνω να βρω αν υπάρχει κάτοπτρο για hi power led.
led.jpg
Στη φώτο φαίνεται μια μπάλα αγνώστου υλικού.
Sun-LED400-230V.jpg

Μου έχουν αναθέσει να ψάξω και να κάνω πρόταση για τέτοια κατασκευή η οποία 
να είναι εύκολη στη μεταφορά,
 να έχει αρκετό φως 
και να έχει τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες λειτουργίας.

Ακούω ιδέες αν έχει καποιος...

----------


## aktis

Εννοείς , έψαξες στα έτοιμα , δεν βρήκες κάτι ανάλογο και θέλεις να το κάνεις από το μηδέν ; 
( αν το κάνεις για hobby καλώς ... αλλιώς , λίγο δύσκολο να βγείς φτηνότερος απο έτοιμη λύση 
Τα LED εκτός απο καλή τροφοσδοσία , θέλουν και καλή ψύξη )  
Αν πάρεις 3 ή 4 έτοιμους προβολείς LED 12V  , και τους βάλεις σε ενα κοντάρι γύρω γύρω , δε  βολεύει ;

----------

Sigal (20-06-18)

----------


## Sigal

> Εννοείς , έψαξες στα έτοιμα , δεν βρήκες κάτι ανάλογο και θέλεις να το κάνεις από το μηδέν ; 
> ( αν το κάνεις για hobby καλώς ... αλλιώς , λίγο δύσκολο να βγείς φτηνότερος απο έτοιμη λύση 
> Τα LED εκτός απο καλή τροφοσδοσία , θέλουν και καλή ψύξη )  
> Αν πάρεις 3 ή 4 έτοιμους προβολείς LED 12V  , και τους βάλεις σε ενα κοντάρι γύρω γύρω , δε  βολεύει ;



Έχω ψάξει αλλά τα έτοιμα συστήματα έχουν τιμές απλησίαστες.
Την είχα σκεφτεί αυτή τη λύση με τους προβολείς αλλά έχουμε μεγάλη κατανάλωση.
Στο είδος του φωτισμού έχω κολλήσει. Θέλω να βγάλω φωτισμό όπως με τη φώτο της μπάλας. 
Η συγκεκριμένη μπάλα σκέτη έχει περίπου 300€.

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...spot-p-42.html. κάτι τέτοιο με μία μετατροπή δεν σου κάνει?

----------

Sigal (20-06-18)

----------


## Sigal

> https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...spot-p-42.html. κάτι τέτοιο με μία μετατροπή δεν σου κάνει?



Γιάννη είναι λίγος ο φωτισμός για εξωτερικό χώρο που βγάζει και ουσιαστικά μόνο τα σποτάκια είναι χρήσιμα.
Βαλίτσα με τροφοδοσία και τρίποδο υπάρχουν.

----------


## aktis

Δεν βάζεις και κανα λινκ απο την "μπαλα " να δούμε τι ακριβώς θέλεις ... ; 

Στο θεμα της κατανάλωσης που σε αγχώνει ..   , αμα πάρεις καλους προβολεις ... όσο πιο πολυ  ρεύμα καίνε , τόσο πιο πολύ φώς βγάζουνε 
( Διάλεξε τους πιο αποδοτικους που θα βρεις  ,  ενεργειακή κλάση Α+ κλπ )
Δεν μπορεί να βγεί φως από το πουθενά ! Απλά μαθηματικά είναι .

----------

Sigal (21-06-18)

----------


## elektronio

Εκτιμώ ότι χρειάζεσαι 200 έως 300 W, από 4 έως 6 LED των 50 W σε τετράγωνη - πεντάγωνη ή εξάγωνη διάταξη και ελαφριά κλίση προς τα κάτω.
Την εκτίμηση που κάνω την βασίζω στο φως που βλέπω να δίνει το φωτιστικό στην φωτογραφία και έχοντας υπόψη πόσο φως δίνει ένα φωτιστικό LED 50W περιφερειακού φωτισμού.

Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή ώστε να είναι προστατευμένα από βροχή βιδωμένα σε αλουμινένιο ψυγείο με τα φύλλα της ψύκτρας προς το κέντρο του στεφανιού και θα έβαζα ένα ανεμιστήρα από την κάτω πλευρά να στέλνει την ζέστη στο διάστημα.

----------

Sigal (21-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αυτό που μας δείχνεις και σύμφωνα με τον σφαιρικό φωτισμό είναι κάτι σαν αυτό:
Mo-1000Q-baterry-type-balloon-portable-lighting.jpgΈνα μπαλόνι προφανώς από υλικό που να αντέχει στην θερμότητα γύρω από ένα ή και περισσότερα LED. Αφού είπες ότι έχεις τις μπαταρίες και τα σχετικά, μια βάση θες και ένα ...μπαλόνι από υλικό που να αντέχει στην θερμότητα και να διαχέει καλά το φως. Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο όταν παω σπίτι και θα σε ενημερώσω με ότι πιο καινούργιο βρω.

----------

Sigal (21-06-18)

----------


## rama

Για όλα τα φωτιστικά, η λογική της μπάλας είναι αντιοικονομική και προκαλεί άσκοπη φωτορύπανση. Περιόρισε τις δέσμες μέχρι το ύψος που θες να φωτίσεις, και άσε το διάστημα σκοτεινό.

----------

kioan (21-06-18)

----------


## Sigal

> Αυτό που μας δείχνεις και σύμφωνα με τον σφαιρικό φωτισμό είναι κάτι σαν αυτό:
> Mo-1000Q-baterry-type-balloon-portable-lighting.jpgΈνα μπαλόνι προφανώς από υλικό που να αντέχει στην θερμότητα γύρω από ένα ή και περισσότερα LED. Αφού είπες ότι έχεις τις μπαταρίες και τα σχετικά, μια βάση θες και ένα ...μπαλόνι από υλικό που να αντέχει στην θερμότητα και να διαχέει καλά το φως. Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο όταν παω σπίτι και θα σε ενημερώσω με ότι πιο καινούργιο βρω.



Κάτι τέτοιο Κώστα έχω βρει από κίνα, εταιρία αλλά πάει ψηλά το κόστος της μπάλας.





> Εκτιμώ ότι χρειάζεσαι 200 έως 300 W, από 4 έως 6  LED των 50 W σε τετράγωνη - πεντάγωνη ή εξάγωνη διάταξη και ελαφριά  κλίση προς τα κάτω.
> Την εκτίμηση που κάνω την βασίζω στο φως που βλέπω να δίνει το φωτιστικό  στην φωτογραφία και έχοντας υπόψη πόσο φως δίνει ένα φωτιστικό LED 50W  περιφερειακού φωτισμού.
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή  ώστε να είναι προστατευμένα από βροχή βιδωμένα σε αλουμινένιο ψυγείο με  τα φύλλα της ψύκτρας προς το κέντρο του στεφανιού και θα έβαζα ένα  ανεμιστήρα από την κάτω πλευρά να στέλνει την ζέστη στο  διάστημα.



Πολύ ωραία ιδέα Μάρκο, Για να τη μελετήσουμε ζεστά... :Biggrin:

----------


## Sigal

> Εκτιμώ ότι χρειάζεσαι 200 έως 300 W, από 4 έως 6 LED των 50 W σε τετράγωνη - πεντάγωνη ή εξάγωνη διάταξη και ελαφριά κλίση προς τα κάτω.
> Την εκτίμηση που κάνω την βασίζω στο φως που βλέπω να δίνει το φωτιστικό στην φωτογραφία και έχοντας υπόψη πόσο φως δίνει ένα φωτιστικό LED 50W περιφερειακού φωτισμού.
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή ώστε να είναι προστατευμένα από βροχή βιδωμένα σε αλουμινένιο ψυγείο με τα φύλλα της ψύκτρας προς το κέντρο του στεφανιού και θα έβαζα ένα ανεμιστήρα από την κάτω πλευρά να στέλνει την ζέστη στο διάστημα.



Βρήκα αυτό σε 50W/12V, τι ψήκτρα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω 
για 4 led και τετράγωνο σχήμα, 
ή για 3 led σε ευθεία *χωρίς τη χρήση ανεμιστήρα*.???

s-l1600 5.jpg

----------


## elektronio

> Βρήκα αυτό σε 50W/12V, τι ψήκτρα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω 
> για 4 led και τετράγωνο σχήμα, 
> ή για 3 led σε ευθεία *χωρίς τη χρήση ανεμιστήρα*.???



Η διάταξη σε ευθεία δεν ικανοποιεί τη συνθήκη που έθεσες για φωτισμό κατά 360 μοίρες.
Το φως εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα των LED και η ποσότητα των LED εξαρτάται από την τροφοδοσία που διαθέτετε ήδη αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τα στοιχεία της.
Η ψύκτρα είναι το δύσκολο σημείο της υπόθεσης το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη.
Ο ανεμιστήρας πιθανόν δεν είναι απαραίτητος και αυτό περισσότερο εξαρτάται από το πόση ώρα θα δουλεύουν τα φώτα και πόσο μεγάλη ψύκτρα θα μπει.

----------

Sigal (21-06-18)

----------


## Sigal

> Η διάταξη σε ευθεία δεν ικανοποιεί τη συνθήκη που έθεσες για φωτισμό κατά 360 μοίρες.
> Το φως εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα των LED και η ποσότητα των LED εξαρτάται από την τροφοδοσία που διαθέτετε ήδη αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τα στοιχεία της.
> Η ψύκτρα είναι το δύσκολο σημείο της υπόθεσης το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη.
> Ο ανεμιστήρας πιθανόν δεν είναι απαραίτητος και αυτό περισσότερο εξαρτάται από το πόση ώρα θα δουλεύουν τα φώτα και πόσο μεγάλη ψύκτρα θα μπει.



Θα προτείνω δυο επιλογές για τη διάταξη των led. Το ξέρω ότι δεν θα έχει 360 μοίρες η ευθεία.
Θα παραγγείλω να κάνω δοκιμή σχετικά με τη φωτεινότητα και τη ψύξη τους....
Έτσι κι αλλιώς το κόστος είναι μικρο και δεν πάει χαμένο αν δεν γίνει το project...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κάτι τέτοιο https://www.dhgate.com/product/2015-...01:r0689324696 μήπως είναι καλύτερα; Μέσα σε ένα ημιδιαφανές ( για καλύτερη διάχυση ) κάλυμα;

----------


## mikemtb

> Κάτι τέτοιο https://www.dhgate.com/product/2015-...01:r0689324696



Να παρω και εγώ μια τέτοια? Σου πληρώνω την δική σου, μου πληρώνεις το shipping cost 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

> Κάτι τέτοιο https://www.dhgate.com/product/2015-...01:r0689324696 μήπως είναι καλύτερα; Μέσα σε ένα ημιδιαφανές ( για καλύτερη διάχυση ) κάλυμα;



Aφού λεει ο ανθρωπος θελει να το λειτουργει με μπαταρίες , φωτιστικό  ασφαλείας , τι του λέτε για λάμπες 220 V . Και τi παραπάνω εχουν αυτές οι λάμπες απο αυτές που πουλούνται στα μαγαζιά ; τα  50 Watt που δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλουν ενα μήνα ή δεν ξέρω ποός τα μέτρησε   ή το ελκυστικό ... σχήμα ;

Τοση ποικιλία έχουμε , ας παει σε ενα μαγαζι να πάρει οτι θέλει 
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/786/lamptir...ase=led+12Volt

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το μοναδικό ...πλεονέκτημα ( αν μπορείς να το πεις έτσι ) είναι ότι έχουν LED γύρω γύρω 360 μοίρες. Με ένα κάλυμα να διαχέει καλά το φως και να αντέχει τη θερμότητα γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα καλύψει ένα ικανοποιητικό χώρο. Δεν θέλει σποτάκια... Ναι είναι ένα θέμα ότι είναι 220V...

----------

Sigal (22-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σου πληρώνω την δική σου, μου πληρώνεις το shipping cost



Μακάρι να τα είχα και όχι μόνο μια αλλά χίλιες! Ενδεικτικά το έδειξα.  :Tongue2:

----------

mikemtb (22-06-18), 

Sigal (22-06-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.
> 
> Θέλω να ξεκινήσω ένα νέο project, (φώτα emergency), 
> δηλαδή ένα πακέτο που θα αποτελείτε από βαλίτσα με μπαταρίες, τρίποδο, και κάποια κατασκευή με φώτα led 360 μοιρών.
> Αρχικά ψάχνω να βρω αν υπάρχει κάτοπτρο για hi power led.
> Μου έχουν αναθέσει να ψάξω και να κάνω πρόταση για τέτοια κατασκευή η οποία 
> να είναι εύκολη στη μεταφορά,
>  να έχει αρκετό φως 
> και να έχει τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες λειτουργίας.
> ...



Ας καταθέσω κι εγώ μια αποψη .... Βάλε το τρίποδο που θες με μια τρίπλευρη ή τετράπλευρη πυραμίδα για καπέλο και βάλε τα φωτιστικά που σου προτείνω σε κάθε πλευρά. Είναι από μόνα τους έτοιμα με μπαταρίες και 80 Led των 900 Lm το καθένα και 4 λειτουργίες : 
1)Off, 
2)On Low consumption την νύχτα και high στην κίνηση 
3) On High τη νύχτα και
4) Μόνιμα On 
ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων ... 
Είναι μάλλον φθηνά και αν πληρώσεις Shipping fees σου έρχεται το πρώτο σε 10 ημέρες (εμένα μου ήρθε από Βέλγιο έτσι) για να το δοκιμάσεις και μετά επικοινωνείς με τον πωλητή και ζητάς καλύτερη τιμή για πολλά κλπ .... Έχω 2-3 διαφορετικά αυτή τη στιγμή και σου προτείνω αυτό που ξεχώρισα σύμφωνα με την απόδοσή του και τα χαρακτηριστικά του. Αν θες να παρέμβεις στη λειτουργία τους κεντρικά πια αυτό είναι υπόθεση δική σου. 
https://www.banggood.com/Solar-Power...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## Sigal

> Το μοναδικό ...πλεονέκτημα ( αν μπορείς να το πεις έτσι ) είναι ότι έχουν LED γύρω γύρω 360 μοίρες. Με ένα κάλυμα να διαχέει καλά το φως και να αντέχει τη θερμότητα γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα καλύψει ένα ικανοποιητικό χώρο. Δεν θέλει σποτάκια... Ναι είναι ένα θέμα ότι είναι 220V...



Αυτή τη λάμπα τη ξέρω Κώστα, είναι πολύ μικρή για το project που θέλω άσχετα το ότι είναι 220v.

----------


## Sigal

> Ας καταθέσω κι εγώ μια αποψη .... Βάλε το  τρίποδο που θες με μια τρίπλευρη ή τετράπλευρη πυραμίδα για καπέλο και  βάλε τα φωτιστικά που σου προτείνω σε κάθε πλευρά. Είναι από μόνα τους  έτοιμα με μπαταρίες και 80 Led των 900 Lm το καθένα και 4 λειτουργίες : 
> 1)Off, 
> 2)On Low consumption την νύχτα και high στην κίνηση 
> 3) On High τη νύχτα και
> 4) Μόνιμα On 
> ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων ... 
> Είναι μάλλον φθηνά και αν πληρώσεις Shipping fees σου έρχεται το πρώτο  σε 10 ημέρες (εμένα μου ήρθε από Βέλγιο έτσι) για να το δοκιμάσεις και  μετά επικοινωνείς με τον πωλητή και ζητάς καλύτερη τιμή για πολλά κλπ  .... Έχω 2-3 διαφορετικά αυτή τη στιγμή και σου προτείνω αυτό που  ξεχώρισα σύμφωνα με την απόδοσή του και τα χαρακτηριστικά του. Αν θες να  παρέμβεις στη λειτουργία τους κεντρικά πια αυτό είναι υπόθεση δική σου.  
> https://www.banggood.com/Solar-Power...r_warehouse=CN



Δημήτρη έχω ένα παρόμοιο φωτιστικό αλλά δεν έχει πολύ φωτισμό + ότι έχει πολλά επάνω (άχρηστα) πράγματα.
Η κατασκευή που θέλω να φτιάξω δεν θα είναι για σπίτι και ιδιωτική χρήση.

----------


## Gaou

βασικά θα κάνω και εγώ σαν τους ειδικούς. βασικά ναι φωτισμός αναγκης . αλλα τι αναγκης. ας πούμε και του αγι που μας εδειξε στην βάρκα τα σωσιβια πρεπει να έχουν φωτισμο αναγκης. Εσύ θές να φωτίσς τι ομως ? μια ακτινα 5 μετρων 20 μετρων ? σε τι υψος . θέλεις να βλέπουν κάτω ( για να περπατάνε να συγκεντροθούνε ) να βλέπουν γενικά ? 

εν πασι περιπτώση αν και τα λεντ ειναι μονοδρομος λογο μπαταρίας εγώ θα σου ελεγα να τα συνδυάσεις με οπτικές ινες οι οποιες  με σωστή εκμεταλευση θα σε οδηγήσουν σε πολύ μικρές απώλειες φωτισμού πράγμα θεμιτό. απο εκει και στο εξής αναλογα με τα παραπάνω κανεις και την εφαρμογη . τωρα αυτο που ακουστηκε πιο πάνω ειναι σωστο. αν δεν προσεξεις και τυφλώνει το φώς σε μια κατασταση πανικού ( που δυστηχώς βιώνουμε τα τελευταια χρονια στην ελλαδα ) ολοι θα λένε και θα σκεφτονται αυτο το λευκο φώς που βλέπανε όταν φευγανε. θέλω να πω ότι ειναι μικρο φαινομενικα λαθακι μπορει να οδηγήσει σε καταστροφή.

υπαρχουν τα τελευταια χρονια πλεξι οπου ειναι ειδικά για φωτισμο. κάνουν μεσα τους καλύτερη διαθλαση οποτε η μπάλα που βλέπεις μάλλον ειναι κάτι τετοιο αν οχι κρύσταλλο.

----------


## Sigal

> βασικά θα κάνω και εγώ σαν τους ειδικούς. βασικά ναι φωτισμός αναγκης . αλλα τι αναγκης. ας πούμε και του αγι που μας εδειξε στην βάρκα τα σωσιβια πρεπει να έχουν φωτισμο αναγκης. Εσύ θές να φωτίσς τι ομως ? μια ακτινα 5 μετρων 20 μετρων ? σε τι υψος . θέλεις να βλέπουν κάτω ( για να περπατάνε να συγκεντροθούνε ) να βλέπουν γενικά ? 
> 
> εν πασι περιπτώση αν και τα λεντ ειναι μονοδρομος λογο μπαταρίας εγώ θα σου ελεγα να τα συνδυάσεις με οπτικές ινες οι οποιες  με σωστή εκμεταλευση θα σε οδηγήσουν σε πολύ μικρές απώλειες φωτισμού πράγμα θεμιτό. απο εκει και στο εξής αναλογα με τα παραπάνω κανεις και την εφαρμογη . τωρα αυτο που ακουστηκε πιο πάνω ειναι σωστο. αν δεν προσεξεις και τυφλώνει το φώς σε μια κατασταση πανικού ( που δυστηχώς βιώνουμε τα τελευταια χρονια στην ελλαδα ) ολοι θα λένε και θα σκεφτονται αυτο το λευκο φώς που βλέπανε όταν φευγανε. θέλω να πω ότι ειναι μικρο φαινομενικα λαθακι μπορει να οδηγήσει σε καταστροφή.
> 
> υπαρχουν τα τελευταια χρονια πλεξι οπου ειναι ειδικά για φωτισμο. κάνουν μεσα τους καλύτερη διαθλαση οποτε η μπάλα που βλέπεις μάλλον ειναι κάτι τετοιο αν οχι κρύσταλλο.



Καλησπέρα Παύλο.
Σε κάποια πράγματα που ρωτάς είμαι συγκεκριμένος και φαίνονται σε κάποιες φώτο, και η ακτίνα φωτισμού είναι σχετική. 
Αν χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη προστίθεται και δεύτερο φωτιστικό.  
Και πίστεψε με ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα χρειαστεί φως σε περίπτωση ανάγκης, δε στραβώνει τίποτα.  Χρειάζεσαι οτιδήποτε φως υπάρχει διαθέσιμο.
Η μπάλα που βλέπω το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι κρύσταλλο γιατί είναι τύπος μπαλόνι.

----------


## Gaou

Η μπάλα περισσότερο μου κάνει για φωτοσημανση παρα για φωτιστικό. 


Στάλθηκε από το ASUS_Z00AD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sigal

> Η μπάλα περισσότερο μου κάνει για φωτοσημανση παρα για φωτιστικό. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ASUS_Z00AD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Υπάρχει και σαν φωτιστικό φώτο σήμανσης αλλά και σαν φωτιστικό emergency.

----------


## Sigal

Τελικά έτοιμο το Project και μάλιστα με πολύ καλές κριτικές, γιατί δοκιμάστηκε σε πραγματικές συνθήκες...
Τοποθετείτε σε τρίποδο ηχείων και τροφοδοτείτε από τη βαλίτσα. Όλα είναι στεγανά.
Τα led είναι 4 x 50Watt / 12volt
Φωτογραφίες από τη κατασκευή μέχρι το τέλος...

IMG_20181020_105213_393.jpg IMG_20181020_114711.jpg IMG_20181020_123927.jpg IMG_20181020_132854.jpg IMG_20181020_134234.jpg

----------

Fido (29-11-18)

----------


## Sigal

IMG_20181021_113637.jpg IMG_20181021_121544.jpg IMG_20181025_205625_794.jpg

----------


## mtzag

Παρε 4x100W cob καμια 20αρια ευρω κανουνε.
Θα βγαζει πολυ φως.
Τα cob ειναι πολυ δυνατα καταλαθος ειδα ενα cob 200w στιγμιαια απο κοντα χωρις γυαλια ηλιου
και για μιση μερα εβλεπα το ειδωλο του στο κεντρο της ορασης.
Ευτυχως τσεκαρα μετα 1 μερα την οραση μου και ειτανε οκ.

----------


## Sigal

> Παρε 4x100W cob καμια 20αρια ευρω κανουνε.
> Θα βγαζει πολυ φως.



Φιλε μου το θέμα είναι οτι αυτό που έφτιαξα είναι 360 μοίρες.... 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υπάρχει 100W σε 12Volt.
Το να έβαζα ενα προβολακι ηταν εύκολη η κατάσταση. 
Μετρά το μέγεθος, βάρος, κόστος....

----------

Fido (29-11-18)

----------

